# whole new can of whup ass



## nikegurl (Jun 17, 2002)

I'm cleaning house and the old journal was just too long and hard to read.  The new one starts now.

GOALS:  I want to continue to get leaner and add some muscle size as well.  My legs calves and shoulders are all priorities.  



TRAINING:  I'm going to lift a bit heavier on everything and lower my reps to something like a 10, 8, 6, 6, scheme.  I'll also rest longer between sets (2-3 minutes). 

Legs - I think squats are going to be key.  I just started them again last week and I felt a definite difference.  My hamstrings need more work than quads.  I don't know if I even HAVE hamstrings (sure can't see them).

Calves - I neglected them for ages.  I'm now training them apart from legs so I have more energy.  Hopefully the extra "special" attention will help.  I've also learned that when calves hurt - keep going.  

Shoulders - less sure how to improve here.  My shoulders are really narrow.  I've improved them a lot but they are still a weak spot.  My strength has increased.  It used to be an effort for me to use 10 lb dumbells for shoulder presses.  I'm up to the 30s but my shoulders are still way too narrow.  I've been doing side laterals for width.  I'll keep that up and have added wide grip upright rows.  Hopefully those will help.



EATING - today is the first day of new eating plan.

MEALS 1, 2, 3:    35 gram protein, 25 gram carb, 15 gram fat

MEALS 4 & 5:      30 grams protein, 5 grams carbs, 10 gram fat

at Bedtime:         30 grams protein, 5 grams carbs, 20 grams fat


Calories are much higher.  We'll see how it goes.  I'm hoping to get harder and increase muscle size.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 17, 2002)

SOUNDS AWESOME GIRL!! GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## lina (Jun 17, 2002)

Hey another new journal.. !!!

Go get 'm nike gurl!!! Sounds like a good plan!!

Question: how come you are doing a 10/8/6/6 for your pyramids? Not dropping to 4 for your last set? Just curious...


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 17, 2002)

Hey nikegurl...where'd you get the idea to start a new journal? 

You sound like you've got all good goals to reach, I bet you can do it!


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 17, 2002)

Thanks Ladies for visiting and being supportive (and thanks to Miss LeDix for putting the idea in my head to clear the clutter)

I've never done sets or 4 reps before on purpose.  Not sure if I'd want to go that low.  I worry about injury I think if the weight's heavy enough that I can't get 6 reps.  May be that I need to adjust to the idea though.  Reps of 6 isn't new to me but they're not the norm either.  I'll see how this goes.  

I'm planning on sticking with higher reps for calves.  Not sure if that's best but seems to be what most people prefer and suggest.  Probably 15-25 reps for calves.  I may end up rethinking that too!


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> 
> 
> Shoulders - less sure how to improve here.  My shoulders are really narrow.  I've improved them a lot but they are still a weak spot.  My strength has increased.  It used to be an effort for me to use 10 lb dumbells for shoulder presses.  I'm up to the 30s but my shoulders are still way too narrow.  I've been doing side laterals for width.  I'll keep that up and have added wide grip upright rows.  Hopefully those will help.



Maybe DP will let me post his shoulder routine?


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 17, 2002)

i think i can find it w8.  i remember reading a shoulder routine he posted once.  had tons of sets.  not sure if i can hang but if you think it would be good to try i'll sure give it a shot!

i was a bit intimidated by it when i read it through first time b/c i usually have a hard time lifting my arm when i leave the gym after shoulder day and i'm doing around 10 sets.  his was probably triple that!  but i do want them to grow so i'll start digging around and see about trying to get through it next shoulder day!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 17, 2002)

The "Old" one (or are there 2?), the "Smack Killer", or the one Showdown just had to endure? 


DP


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 17, 2002)

i found 2.  i think the smackdown was just to make him stfu and never again say he could "hang with Dr. Pain"

that was the one i remembered lol!

do you agree that legs calves and shoulders are my biggest problems needing the most work?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 17, 2002)

Yes!

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> The "Old" one (or are there 2?), the "Smack Killer", or the one Showdown just had to endure?
> 
> 
> DP



I was talking about the one I use. I'm not sure it was posted here?


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 17, 2002)

oh tell me!  please tell me.  my puny clavicles need to know.  lol

one leg question too - should i go with the 10,8, 6, 6 basic rep scheme for legs too or better to go with higher reps for legs?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> I was talking about the one I use. I'm not sure it was posted here?





Sure...I just planned that out for you on the spot....go for it! 


NG, reps vary with intensity and degree of failure you wish to achieve!


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 17, 2002)

Hmmm, lots of fun going through my Pain files.

This is what I was talking about:

_I have a lot of extra time today, so try this, use only what you want as this would be overtraining for most people: 

Warm-up, some rotator cuff exercises, light shrug, light lateral, light press 

Smith machine press to the front, never to the rear (there is no natural movement like that and not worth injury, there are other ways to work that area) 
4 ascending sets to almost failure 10,8,6,5
then a triple drop, failure and one forced rep at each weight (we add quarters or quarters and 35's, till we get to 4 various plates on a side, the ladies do dimes. Sometimes if I'm working with a smaller guy, we go 25,25,10,25 or 25, 10, 10 ,25) 
or DB pressing, sometimes Arnold's, , or seated or standing BB, or clean and press, 4-5 sets 

Next laterals up and down the rack
first set (adjust the weights to you)
15,20,25,20,15 4 reps each
next 15,20,25,30,25,20,15 3 reps each
then 20,25,30,35,30,25,20 3 reps each
and then top down
40,35,30,25,20,15 (the record rep out is like 27 times) failure at each weight 

or 

cable laterals, 3 sets ascending and a fourth set, time under tension. We go against each other at our respective weights, both using right arm or left arm, 5 reps and then hold, hold ,hold, and hold some more! 
or lean aways, or straight sets heavier, seated laterals, or machince or a giant set of 3 or more of these 

Then shrugs, either heavy seated with a cambered bar 6 sets heavy or, 
a triset with DB's, smith (front or back) and either a trap bar (diamond shape) or machine shrug 4 sets ascending of three exercises, 8-10 reps, no rest between exercises, rest 3 minutes between sets. 

Front laterals: one arm cable holding the little ball, or 2 arm rope between the legs, or heavy DB's (I PR at 60# two weeks ago, shitty form), 4 ascending sets 
rarely, up and down (ladders) the rack 
we have plates with handles, so sometimes we front raise with those, but 45's are too small unless you hold the contraction longer 
or heavey straight sets, or we have fixed bars by 10's so we lean against a poll with these, 4 sets 

Lastly rears, our favorite is a reverse flye between the cables with a low incline bench, 4 sets ascending or, a triset with bentover laterals, side bench, and one arm cable seated, or just plain old on your stomach on an incline bench rear raise. Very rarely, machine rears. 4 sets 10,8,8,6 

If we have done less work or skipped some shrugs or other exercises we do upright rowing, BB wide grip to the pec line, supersetted with narrow grip cable to the chin, with a 3 secind pause 8-10 reps, 4 sets ascending 

Again I want to emphasize, don't do everything, it takes years to be able to do 40 heavier sets and still be able to hold the phone, these are just some suggestions! 
DP
_

It does sound intimidating, lol...but I never did all of it...usually stuck w/ light shrugs for warm up, simth press and/or DB press, compound sets of shrugs & side laterals...drop sets w/ each, compound sets of front & rear raises...again drop sets, and finish w/ upright rows.


Then there's this :

_Shoulders 
Laterals 
20, 25, 30, 25, 20- 4 reps each
20, 25, 30, 35, 30, 25, 20- 3 reps each
20, 25, 30, 35, 30, 25, 20- 4 reps each
35, 30, 25, 20, 15, 12- 5, 5, 5, 8, rep out 
cable front raises supersetted with plate raises (our plates have handles) 
2 plates X 12 then 25# plate X 12
3 plates X 10 then 35# plate X 10
4 plates X 8 then 45# plate X 8
3 plates for 5 reps then time under tension looking at your partner, hold as long as you can! 
Then hold the 35# as long as you can, literally kick the other guys ass! 
Rear delt superset 
prone incline bench rear laterals with DB's
with two arm bent cable laterals 
15# X 10, 2 plates
15# X 9, 3 plates
20# X 8, 4 plates 
giant set shrugs, no rest pyramiding weight up: 
stations: 
behind the back smith
sitting camber olypic bench bar
dumb bells
trap bar (diamond shaped)
Body Master Shrug Machine 
10 reps, 12 reps, 8 reps each 
Pressing at the end of the W/O
Superset 
Smith Machine 95, 145, 185
Seated DB's 45, 55, 65
seated Barbell 95, 115, 135 
3 sets no rest 8 reps each exercise, this is freakin hard to do at the end of a W/O
only 2 people finished, 2 others, including the MEAT, only made it 1/2 wat through the last exercise! 
Try lifting your arms after that, and we did this in about 70 minutes! 
DP
_


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 17, 2002)

WOW, Princess...your files are so "Extensive" 



DP


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 17, 2002)

TODAY's FOOD

MEAL 1
whey
1 Tbs flax
1 medium apple

(36 protein, 24 carb, 15 fat)

MEAL 2
can tuna
1 egg white
6 olives
1 Tbs safflower mayo
1/2 cup brown rice (cooked measure)

38 grams protein
24 carb
17 fat

**messed this up.  will cut back olives next time to hit 15 grams fat.  i forgot about the fat in the tuna (1 gram) and rice (1) when figuring it out last night. **

MEAL 3
Turkey burger
1 egg white
1/2 yolk
1/2 cup brown rice

34 grams protein
22 grams carbs
16 grams fat

MEAL 4
can tuna
1 Tbs safflower mayo
1/2 cucumber

34 grams protein
12 fat 
4 carb

MEAL 5
Turkey burger
1 egg white
1/2 cucumber

32 grams protein
12 grams fat
4 grams carbs

MEAL 6 (at bedtime)
whey
flax - 4 tsp

36 grams protein
20 grams fat
3 grams carb

TOTALS
2038 calories
212 protein
92 fat
81 carb


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 17, 2002)

thanks w8 and Dr. Pain!  i have been doing some drop sets lately with shoulders and recently wondering about compound sets.  i doubt i can do it all but i'll modify where i need too and fry 'em!


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> WOW, Princess...your files are so "Extensive"
> 
> DP



I have a lot Pain!


----------



## rks1969 (Jun 18, 2002)

Looks like a good plan.Keep up the hardwork.Sooo jealous of your discipline w/ your diet.Hope I can get back on track again.GOOD LUCK TO YA!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 18, 2002)

NG, you have to do this routine.

I started the shoulder smackdown routine.
The first time i did it i almost left the gym crying cause i couldn't lift my arms. Man that feels good.
Anyways in the short 4 weeks that i have been doing the routine i believe i have brought my shoulders up a bit. 
It is hard, but i just picture the team DPw8 screaming at me to continue. It works.  

Glad you too started a new journal, now i can keep up with your posts.


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 18, 2002)

NG- Good going on a new journal for some new focus......

On the big body parts, a lot of pros seem to work stubborn parts multiple times per week.

Perhaps your calves can be done 2-3 times per week, and your upper legs twice- one heavy, one light.....

Dr P and w8, is this reasonable for us mere mortals? What are the recovery strategies for multiple days for stubborn parts?


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 18, 2002)

Saturday is shoulder day so I'll give the smack down routine my best shot!  I'm already having a tough time lifting my pen to log shoulders by the time I'm near the end so this is bound to be painful.  But if they grow - I'm all for it!

Last night was biceps and calves.  Had a great bicep workout.  Haven't done lying cable curls in ages and those were great.  (High cable, flat bench, lying down curl to forehead)

BICEPS
Hammer Curls
10 x 20 lb dbs
8 x 25
2 x 6 x 25

LYING CABLE CURLS
12 x 40
10 x 45
8 x 55

STANDING CONCENTRATION CURLS
12 x 10
10 x 15

I prefer to do concentration curls standing up.  I bend a bit and let my arm hang straight down.

CALVES
Standing Calf Raises
2 x 20 x 120
18 x 120

Donkey
10 x 140
12 x 120

Calves just kill me.  5 sets is nothing but I was dying after 2.  Can't even believe how they can hurt so much and still be so small!  I'm trying to up my volume.  Actually hurt to shave my legs this morning - no, I didn't cut myself.  The razor touching my calves was painful.  

Must keep my water intake up.  That's this weeks big goal.  It's been a challenge and I was up to 6 liters a day finally but lately I've been slacking.  Have to make it an always every day thing starting now.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 18, 2002)

If you are doing W8's leg program i would stick to once a week. I tryed to do 2 times and i just did not recover fast enough.
The claves grew doing this routine for me.

Also try to give your self a rest day after the shoulder workout.


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 18, 2002)

Thanks J'Bo!  I do have a day off after shoulders.  I haven't used w8's leg routine.  I definitely should check that out as well.  I started another leg program I like recently and was going to go with it for a few months and then switch to w8s.  But when I think about how her legs look - I should probably switch now!

I've been training legs so hard now that I can't even imagine trying to do it twice a week.  I'm frequently nauseous and light headed in the gym on leg day and I get through it by telling myself - "you won't have to do this again for a whole week" lol


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 18, 2002)

My legs have made great changes on that plan and since it is a 4 phase plan i tend to stay on it forever until my legs stop growing.


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 18, 2002)

i'm headed to w8s website to grab that leg routine.  i bet there are lunges.....arrrrrghhhhh.  there is nothing i hate more than lunges.


----------



## Leslie (Jun 18, 2002)

hey what does this great Leg workout look like? Let me in on the secret!  My legs need a challenge!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 18, 2002)

The leg workout is on W8's website.


----------



## kuso (Jun 18, 2002)

Way too much on here to read at this hour....just wanted to say Cool title for the thread


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 18, 2002)

thanks, Kuso.  ever see the movie Uncommon Valor?  title works either way but I love that movie and Sailor says "boy you just opened the whole can of whup ass".

there's also a great line about "i'm so far beyond that shit, i talk to polar bears, i suck energy from the air, i fuq nuclear waste" but i figured that would be a bit much.....lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by tgkfour1 *_
> NG- Good going on a new journal for some new focus......
> 
> On the big body parts, a lot of pros seem to work stubborn parts multiple times per week.
> ...




Once a week is enough for a "big" bodypart!  Abs and calves can be worked 2-3 times as you said....allow recovery time in between! 

The best stradegy for recovering is in designing your split to match, your ability, recovery attributes and lifestyle.. (Like no legs before a weekend, etc!)


I personally like


Legs and Calves
Chest , Abs
Off
Back , Abs
Shoulders
Arms, Abs 
Off


or for better seperation of Back and Shoulders


Chest, Abs
Back
Off, Abs
Legs and Calves
Shoulders
Arms , Abs
Off


NG, DO NOT try that whole workout....use only what you can! 


DP


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> NG, DO NOT try that whole workout....use only what you can!
> DP



Thanks DP - you're referring to shoulders, right?

I'd like your input on legs.

Last leg workout I did

6 sets squats (I got on a roll)
3 sets extensions
3 sets lying leg curls
3 sets stiff legged deadlifts

Sounds easy when I type it out like that but I was reminded of years gone by when I used to puke out the gym's back door....

Should I stick with that sort of thing for awhile b/c it's basic and I admit I've been lazy with legs?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 18, 2002)

I like that W/O, w8 probably has a few of my leg routines in her "extensive" Pain files if you need some more Pain...err....ideas! 


DP


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 18, 2002)

DP- Thanks for clarfying the "Big Part" strategies. 

That second line up to separate Back & Shoulders looks good. 

NG- you are looking good! Things are going to come along nicely. Be Positive and keep whuppin' ass.


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 18, 2002)

thanks tgkfour.  love your george carlin quote!


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 18, 2002)

you're welcome-
george is my personal favorite philosopher.....


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 18, 2002)

NG...if you want to stick w/ your current leg program but want to work on calves, take just the calf portion of the program on my site and try it....I guarantee you've not felt Pain like it before!


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 18, 2002)

I think I'll stick with my current leg routine for a little while b/c it's new and kicking my azz at the moment.  And I believe you about the calf pain.....I swear they start to kill 1/2 way into my first set and keep hurting for another 3 days.  Hard to imagine a body part that doesn't even appear to exist on me can hurt so much!

I'm up for it though.  Will give it a go next calf day!  I really think I can only hit them once a week though.  Is that lame of me?  They take 3-4 days to stop hurting now.

Think it's a good idea for me to use lower reps on legs than I have been?  I was usually in the 12 rep range and now moved to 6-8 reps except on warm up sets.  Trying to go heavier but I've heard lots of people prefer higher reps on legs.  I figure if nothing else the change will be good.


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 18, 2002)

Hell no....when I work calves they hurt for at least 7 days! I would never be able to work them more often than that! 

W/ the squats, I'd do a w/u set w/ 10-12 and a couple work sets from 8-4 reps.


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 18, 2002)

oh good.  glad we agree on that one.  

calves are hurting more with each passing hour today - and that was from my wussy (by comparison) routine!


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 19, 2002)

TUESDAY's FOOD 

MEAL 1 
whey 
1 Tbs flax 
1 medium apple 

(36 protein, 24 carb, 15 fat) 

MEAL 2 
can tuna 
1 egg white 
3 olives 
1 Tbs safflower mayo 
1/2 cup brown rice (cooked measure) 

38 grams protein 
23 carb 
15 fat 

MEAL 3 
Turkey burger 
1 egg white 
1/2 yolk 
1 medium apple 

32 grams protein 
21 grams carbs 
15 grams fat 

MEAL 4 
can tuna 
1 Tbs safflower mayo 
1/3 cucumber 

34 grams protein 
12 fat 
2 carb 

MEAL 5 
Turkey burger 
1 egg white 
1/3 cucumber 

32 grams protein 
12 grams fat 
2 grams carbs 

MEAL 6 (at bedtime) 
whey 
flax - 4 tsp 

36 grams protein 
20 grams fat 
3 grams carb 

TOTALS 
1982 calories 
209 protein 
90 fat 
77 carb

Feeling good.  I wake up very full in the mornings.  Probably b/c of the shake right before bed.  

Calves - still killing me.  lol


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 19, 2002)

CHEST (last night)

sort of an odd one.  i was very strong on db presses - added reps.  but then i was very weak on hammer strength machine which is a typical 2nd exercise for me.  finished with cable crossovers.  i went heavier than usual on these and really liked them.  i get a strong contraction at the end of movement - more than db flyes.

DB PRESS
12 x 35
10 x 40 (can't believe i got 10 reps!  this is progress)
2 x 7 x 40

HAMMER STRENGTH (incline)
8 x 35 lb plates
2 x 6 x 35

CABLE CROSSOVERS
12 x 35
2 x 10 x 40


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 20, 2002)

Hey gurl! 
Whats up?
Where are all the journal entries?
How did the diet go yesterday.
Just wanted to let you know that we are keeping tabs on you.


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 20, 2002)

Echoing J'Bo, we are keeping tabs....

NG- A trainer at my gym suggested Cable crossovers to me as an alternate to the Pec Deck and I loved them too.... I am planning to do them instead this week. You  just gotta keep from using your upper body weight to cheat the movement....

Keep on pumping!


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 20, 2002)

Missed a meal yesterday.  Hoping that's not too terrible.  Didn't plan it but things got nutty.  Won't miss any today though.  At least my calories are higher now so even with a missed meal I wasn't terribly low.

WEDNESDAY's FOOD 

MEAL 1 
whey 
1 Tbs flax 
1 medium apple 

(36 protein, 24 carb, 15 fat) 

MEAL 2 
can tuna 
1 egg white 
3 olives 
1 Tbs safflower mayo 
1 medium apple

36 grams protein 
22 carb 
14 fat 

MEAL 3 
Turkey burger 
1 egg white 
1/2 yolk 
1/2 cup (cooked measure) brown rice 

32 grams protein 
22 grams carbs 
16 grams fat 

MEAL 4 
Turkey burger 
1 egg white 
1/2 cucumber 

32 grams protein 
12 grams fat 
4 grams carbs 

MEAL 6 (at bedtime) 
whey 
flax - 4 tsp 

36 grams protein 
20 grams fat 
3 grams carb 

TOTALS 
1727 calories 
176 protein 
77 fat 
76 carb


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 20, 2002)

Pretty good workout last night.  I'm glad my back is a strong point b/c I really don't enjoy back day.  Bores me.  Not fun at all.

BACK
Wide Grip Pulldowns
10 x 80
6 x 90
8 x 90
7 x 90

DB Rows - haven't done these in awhile
10 x 35
2 x 8 x 40

TRICEPS
Overhead DB Extensions
12 x 30
10 x 25
thumb was hurting so only got 2 sets here

Pushdowns
12 x 30
2 x 8 x 35

Calves still hurting from Monday.  Tonight is leg night and right now...I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> Pretty good workout last night.  I'm glad my back is a strong point b/c I really don't enjoy back day.  Bores me.  Not fun at all.
> 
> BACK
> ...



Can you explain how you're doing these sets. Are you doing all 4 sets of pulldowns, then all sets for rows, etc. And your rest intervals please.

I think you need to add more back exercises.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> Can you explain how you're doing these sets. Are you doing all 4 sets of pulldowns, then all sets for rows, etc. And your rest intervals please.
> ...



I was thinking more tri exercises since she wanted to build her arms more.


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> 
> I was thinking more tri exercises since she wanted to build her arms more.



She needs to build everything actually. Since she's working back/tri's and I'm assuming chest/bi's...her tri's are getting hit twice a week as it is. She could stand to add exercises to tri's as well, but as her split is now, adding more back exercises would be a priority over the tri's.   If she wanted to change her split to work one major muscle per session, she'd be able to fit more exercises in on each and grow like a mofo


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 20, 2002)

Good point and in the same rational she works bi's twice a week to. I was just commenting on how she was saying she wanted to prioritize her arms.  

Yes she could grow like fuqin crazy.


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 20, 2002)

Back - I thought my back was way bigger in proportion to the rest of me.  I've been laying off on purpose.  I always get people saying how freaking big my back is.  I didn't even realize 'til I saw my own pictures.  Think I should still do more?  I was thinking the rest of me needs to catch up to my back lol.

As for the split - I'm totally open to a better way.  I can't get to the gym on Friday or Sunday.  That leaves me 5 days.  I have to do legs by themselves.  I like shoulders and chest alone too b/c they wipe me out.  It doesn't have to be that way but I think it's better.  I didn't want to be doing triceps to close ahead of chest day.  I thought if I did triceps and then chest my chest workout would suffer.  Same deal with shoulders so I try to spread chest shoulders and triceps out so they aren't too close together.

That's been my logic but might not be right.  Here's how I do it now.  What would be better?  I'll do it!

Sun     off
Mon    calves and biceps
Tues   chest
Wed    back and triceps
Thurs   legs
Fri        off
Sat      shoulders

I've been doing half ass ab work on off days at home.  I should increase that - no biggie there.

Help?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 20, 2002)

Since I'm course and trying to learn here's my idea:

Sun = off
Mon = chest 
Tues= back 
wed = quads
thurs = hams & calves
fri = off
sat = arms

**crossing fingers that i'll be close to w8 and dp's suggestions**


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> 
> Sun     off
> Mon    calves and biceps
> ...



How 'bout:

Sun  - off
Mon - chest
Tue - legs
Wed - back
Thurs - arms
Fri - off
Sat - shoulder/calves

or put the calves w/ the arms?


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 20, 2002)

not bad at all dvlmn666 but you missed shoulders and mine need lots of attention

.....i've often debated splitting quads and hams. (but never done it)

the part that confuses me is something like squats (and I guess leg presses).  they feel like they hit quads and hams about equally.  i think most people who split legs do squats with quad day.  i wonder if hitting hams again the next day after doing squats would help or hurt my efforts to build up my legs.


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 20, 2002)

lmao...pretty damn close  you forgot shoulders though.


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 20, 2002)

what about back?  think i should be doing more even though it's ahead of the rest of me size-wise?


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 20, 2002)

If you're going to split legs....squats would go w/ quads, I'd put leg press w/ hams and keep your feet high.


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 20, 2002)

and while i'm picking your brains - how many exercises and sets do you think would be about right for triceps and biceps?  i'm trying to build them but always struggle with how much is too much and whether it's enough.

thanks!


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 20, 2002)

K, I'm looking at your pics right now (still have to mail them to you  )...your back is pretty wide, but you could stand to bring your traps up and the middle of your back....I'd drop to 3 sets of pulldowns and introduce more rowing movements...maybe add cable rows in addition to your DB rows and finish off w/ a couple sets of hypers.


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 20, 2002)

thanks w8!  good back advice.  don't worry 'bout mailing the pix back - seriously.  i got 2 sets and don't need 'em.

do you think i should split legs or better to keep them together like the split you posted?

are 2 exercises for triceps and 2 for biceps good or should i be doing 3?  what are your favorite tricep exercises?  i like push downs and "skull crushers" with the curl bar but those are the only ones i really feel the way i want to.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 20, 2002)

damn damn damn  I knew I forgot something grrrrrrrrrrr 

Here's my revised version. whatcha think w8  just in general heeh

Sun = off 
Mon = chest & bi's
Tues= quads
wed = back 
thurs = hams & calves 
fri = off 
sat = shoulders & tri's

this is almost exactly like mine, except we do it in 4 days so have a leg day and then do calves with back.


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> and while i'm picking your brains - how many exercises and sets do you think would be about right for triceps and biceps?  i'm trying to build them but always struggle with how much is too much and whether it's enough.
> 
> thanks!



That depends on your split. If you put arms on their own day you can focus on them more than if they were paired individually w/ a larger muscle group.

I would do at least 3 exercises for each....I work bi/tri together and this would be a typical w/o:

standing ez bar curls superset w/ overhead tri extension....4 sets heavy

Reverse curls or hammer curls superset w/ skullcrushers or weighted bench dips....3 sets

Alternating DB curls or preacher curls superset w/ tricep pressdown....3 sets...drop set on the pressdowns.

Sometimes I will add a fourth set of exercises if I'm feeling exergetic....this is all done in about 45 minutes or less.


----------



## w8lifter (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> damn damn damn  I knew I forgot something grrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> Here's my revised version. whatcha think w8  just in general heeh
> ...



This is good, but I'd be concerned w/ the hams coming right after back....you could do it, but you'd limit yourself in the exercises you could choose from....I'd switch hams w/ shoulders.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> what are your favorite tricep exercises?  i like push downs and "skull crushers" with the curl bar but those are the only ones i really feel the way i want to.



Dips, Overhead Extensions, Dumbell or cable kickbacks (seem to work great for finishing gets a deep burn) 

oh yeah, and your pm box is full.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 20, 2002)

good point w8, thanks.


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 20, 2002)

thanks!  w8 - do you think supersetting bis and tris like you do would be a good idea for me or better to stick more with straight sets if i'm trying to build?  i've heard both.  

i'm going to change my split starting monday.  finish this week out so everything gets hit and then change it up.


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 21, 2002)

having a hectic day at work (all's well just busy)

today's meals are the same.  have to log last night's workout though.  it was legs and it was a great one.  i hated every rep of every set of squats but still did 6 sets.  i seriously thought about  crawling the short distance from my car to the front door but know the neighbors were looking...i resisted.

SQUATS
12 x 65
10 x 95
6 115
8 x 105
2 x 7 x 105

added a bit of weight and a few reps from last week.

EXTENSIONS
10 x 60
8 x 70
7 x 70

LYING LEG CURLS
10 x 60
2 x 6 x 70

STIFF LEGGED DEADLIFTS
2 x 10 x 95
8 x 95

calves are still sore from monday!


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 24, 2002)

funky weekend.  i was weak on saturday.  figured out why (i think).  saturday is the only day i train in the morning and i've been going first thing before eating.  that's likely the problem.  i won't do that again.

figures it was shoulder day and i wanted to hit them extra hard but all my weights were down and just felt funky.  the only real change i made to my old routine this time was supersetting the upright rows and lateral raises.  really burned.

Smith Machine Presses
12 x 20 lb each side
7 x 25
6 x 25
8 x 20

Super Set - Upright Rows (wide grip) with DB Lateral Raises
35 lb upright rows, 10 lb lateral raises
3 sets 10 reps rows immediately followed by 10 reps laterals.
only got 8 reps laterals for last set.

BURNED!

Rear Delt Machine
10 x 30
8 x 30
10 x 25

Not a great workout.  Shoulders were fried but weights were down.  Read on...it gets worse.


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 24, 2002)

Went to Long Beach Saturday with friends.  I started off so well - packed my insulated bag with meals for the day.....BUT did I eat them?  hell no.  I messed up big time.

Lunch wasn't so bad.  I got mixed greens salad with grilled chicken breast on top.  I added 1 Tbs olive oil and vinegar.  That way I got to eat with everone at the restaurant but didn't really cheat.  Oh - until they ordered calamari (yes, fried) for appetizer and I ate some.  Not much - but I did eat it.

Dinner was worse.  There I had half a mozzarella (fried again) stick.  Ate a club sandwich no bacon and a few fries.  

Mentally felt crappy - REALLY crappy afterwards for the long drive home.  My stomach was a mess too.

But it still gets worse.  I woke up Sunday morning feeling very hungover - but I didn't drink anything!  My head was killing me and I was swollen.  My fingers and my eyes were puffed out like crazy.  That should teach me not to cheat....What the $%@^&*(@#@#$?

Feel ok today.  But DAMN!  I'm so mad at myself.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 24, 2002)

Just wanted to say HI!!
How was your weekend?
Ya know, I am weak too if I workout out in the morning on an empty tummy!! Just don't work for me!
Have a great day sweets!!!


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 24, 2002)

thanks Princess.  I really paid for my bad eating Saturday.  it wasn't even THAT bad.  I mean I'm not happy but I didn't gorge like crazy or even have desert.  But the cheats I had were enough to make me really sick.  Stomach was a wreck after on Saturday and Sunday I had a killer headache and was actually literally swollen and puffy.  Feel ok today but really mad and bummed out.

Wish I could go back and do it differently.  Ohwell.

Not sure if I should deplete again or just pick up with the regular eating plan.  I do know I plan to train HARD tonight!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 24, 2002)

so whatcha gonna work otu tonight?  Was the trip to Long Beach fun though, other than the eating?


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 24, 2002)

chest tonight - new split!

trip was fun.  went to the aquarium etc.  the eating was fun too - for about a minute.  not worth it after though.  not at all....


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 24, 2002)

oh cool, what did you finalize for your new split this week?

Glad you had fun at the aquarium though.


----------



## Stacey (Jun 24, 2002)

well at least you had fun hon!
I know, After I eat a ton of crap.. I feel like Total Crap!!! Just train hard, and eat well all week..you will be fine! BUT I do the same thing.. beat myself up when I cheat on a NON cheat day!! Sux! It will be okay honey!!
Talk to you later!


----------



## lina (Jun 25, 2002)

Hey Nikegurl, 

Don't be too hard on yourself!!! We all need a break once in awhile! That's life! C'est la vie!!!

Hope your week is going well!


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 25, 2002)

feeling just a bit better today.   i was in such a bad mood all through last night.  still not quite myself.  diet is back on track.  one thing i really hate about cheating is once i do stray on the diet...i keep thinking about "bad" food for a few days later.  once i'm in the groove I don't do that.


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 25, 2002)

last night was chest.  i took every set after the first one to failure.  i was hoping for a few more reps than i got but not a bad workout.  wiped out at the end.

DB PRESS
12 x 35
9 x 40
8 x 40
7 x 40

INCLINE DB PRESS
10 x 30
6 x 35
9 x 30

CABLE CROSSSOVERS
3 x 10 x 40


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 26, 2002)

NG, your box if FULL! 

DP


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 26, 2002)

oooh......my INbox.  not anymore.  thanks.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jun 26, 2002)

How's your outBOX? 


DP


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 26, 2002)

NG-

Hey, don't beat yourself up about the past- just learn from it! We all cheat!!! I have had the same effects from fried stuff, even the hangover and bloating??? That's weird stuff but don't keep revisiting it.

Your attitude is everything and you still look great!  

Regards- Tom


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 26, 2002)

well nourished but slightly fatigued.  

speaking of....yesterday's meals.

MEAL 1
whey 1.5 servings
1 Tbs flax
1 medium apple

MEAL 2
1 can tuna
3 olives
1 Tbs safflower mayo
1/2 cup brown rice (cooked measure)

MEAL 3
turkey burger
1 egg white
1/2 yolk
1/2 cup brown rice

MEAL 4
can tuna
1 Tbs safflower mayo
1/2 large cucumber

MEAL 5
whey
4 tsp flax

ended up missing a meal b/c meal 5 was at bedtime.  probably not so bad since my calories aren't really low even without it.

TOTALS
1740 calories
176 protein
78 fat
76 carbs

I still stress a bit having my carbs this high but I'm sticking with the plan.


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jun 27, 2002)

NG- Where are you today????


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 27, 2002)

I'm here.  Busy day at work - last minute scramble before 2 big meetings.

Haven't cheated anymore - feeling good again.  Saw some changes in my legs last night that I liked.  Nothing drastic that anyone else could see - yet.

Trained arms last night.  Good workout.  Tried dips between parallel bars for the first time and realized how weak I am!  I could only do 4!  

BICEPS
Hammer Curls
12 x 20 lb dbs
8 x 25
7 x 25

the 20s are easy and the 25s are so hard!

Standing BB Curls
2 x 10 x 45
6 x 55 (i cheated a bit on the last rep.  had to!)

6 sets total.  Planned to do 8 or 9 but biceps were totally fried.  Much more so than usual so it was a good session.

TRICEPS
Overhead Extensions (cable)
2 x 12 x 25
8 x 30

Pushdowns
2 x 10 x 35

Dips - parallel bars (never tried these before - now I know why)
only got 4 reps!


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 27, 2002)

WED MEALS - only got 5 meals in again!  no cheats at least.  will be more careful to get in 6.  hadn't been a problem during the week usually but i've been eating my first meal a bit later than before and going to bed earlier so my after gym meal has become my after gym AND before bed meal.

MEAL 1
whey 1.5 servings
1 Tbs flax
1 medium apple

MEAL 2
1 can tuna
3 olives
1 Tbs safflower mayo
1/2 cup brown rice (cooked measure)

MEAL 3
turkey burger
1 egg white
1/2 yolk
1/2 cup brown rice

MEAL 4
can tuna
1 Tbs safflower mayo
1/2 large cucumber

MEAL 5
whey
4 tsp flax

TOTALS
1740 calories
176 protein
78 fat
76 carbs


----------



## Leslie (Jun 27, 2002)

Nikegurl- I just wanted to say Hi! and that I just read your old journal completely.  You had me laughing! We are alike in so many ways-its scary! You look great! Keep up the good work!


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 27, 2002)

for some reason the thought of someone reading my old journal scares me....lol!

you're doing great too Leslie!  i'm fine for the most part but all hell breaks loose when i slip up (i bet you noticed)  i didn't snap out of my funk for 4 days after this last cheat.  makes me think it's not worth it - ever.

thanks for visiting!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 27, 2002)

HI girl!! Doing great!! I am glad your feeling good sweetie!!
Oh my gosh.. parallel bars are soo hard.. I am weak too in that area!!  
Have a good one!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> Dips - parallel bars (never tried these before - now I know why)
> only got 4 reps!



Try bench dips, they are a bit easier when your first starting. That or our assisted pullup machine has parallel bars on it to, so you can do assisted dips until you get stronger on them.

But woah awesome numbers on the biceps


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 27, 2002)

i used to like the assisted dips but this lame gym doesn't have that machine.  miss it for back too.

the bench dips are way easier.  i add weight for those.  i think i was starting to think of them the same way i think of "girl" push ups.  i'm gonna learn to do them right!

can't do those yet...but i sure can crank out some pushups finally.  there was a time i couldn't even do one with totally proper form.  20 is not sweat now.  if i could only do the 1 arm ones.....(can't -  -  yet.)


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> the bench dips are way easier.  i add weight for those.  i think i was starting to think of them the same way i think of "girl" push ups.  i'm gonna learn to do them right!
> 
> can't do those yet...but i sure can crank out some pushups finally.  there was a time i couldn't even do one with totally proper form.  20 is not sweat now.  if i could only do the 1 arm ones.....(can't -  -  yet.)



No bench dips aren't otherwise every once in a while I'm doin dips the girlie way.   Make sure you flex and squeeze your tri's at the top for like a 2-3 count. That'll make them burn more. 

Kick a$$ on the pushups, I can't do the 1 arm ones since my balance sucks. lol I could if I could keep from falling over.


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 27, 2002)

ok...they aren't girly but there aren't many spots in this gym that you can put your feet up to do them.  i didn't feel like dragging the bench around.

i think i'll do better with the dips next time.  my freaking thumb still hurts from last week.  i have no idea what i did to it.  i just know it started hurting during triceps last week and still does.  i bet if i had ignored the thumb throb i could have got 5-6 reps....


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 2, 2002)

damn!  way too long without logging.  life has been kicking my azz the past week.  all is well though.  i've been training and eating well with a few slips last week.  but the slips have me more dedicated than ever before.  i'm fully back and fully disciplined again.

time to stop thinking of any of this as a diet.  this is just how i eat with variations every few weeks.  it's just how things are.  i don't want to think of going "on" and "off".  i just want it to be a given.  i'm getting there.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 2, 2002)

trained chest last night.  i'm getting stronger.
tried the 45 lb dbs for first time.  i wasn't ready yet - only got 4 reps but i'm still glad i did it.  just feeling the weight can help.  now it's not this big deal.  i'll get there!  did add reps to my sets with the 40s at least!  only did a total of 7 sets.  planned to do more.  i think i should have increased that but i was so totally exhausted and wiped out (it was late!)  next time i'll do flyes or pec deck or crossovers at the end.

DB PRESSES
12 x 35
10 x 40
4 x 45 (too heavy still - i'll get there)
8 x 40

INCLINE DB PRESS
8 x 35
2 x 6 x 35

totally completely burnt after the last set....need to catch up on some sleep!


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 2, 2002)

FOOD

Meal 1
whey (1.5 servings)
1 tbs flax
1 med apple

Meal 2
tuna (can)
1 Tbs safflower mayo
3 olives
1 egg white
1/2 cup brown rice (cooked measure)

Meal 3
turkey burger
1 egg white
1/2 egg yolk
1/2 cup brown rice

Meal 4
can tuna
1 Tbs safflower mayo

Meal 5
turkey burger
egg white

Meal 6
1.5 whey
4 tsp flax

TOTALS
1986 calories
210 protein
73 carb
90 fat


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jul 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> trained chest last night.  i'm getting stronger.
> tried the 45 lb dbs for first time.  i wasn't ready yet - only got 4 reps but i'm still glad i did it.  just feeling the weight can help.  now it's not this big deal.  i'll get there!  did add reps to my sets with the 40s at least!  only did a total of 7 sets.  planned to do more.  i think i should have increased that but i was so totally exhausted and wiped out (it was late!)  next time i'll do flyes or pec deck or crossovers at the end.
> 
> ...



NG, a way to get those 45's would be....after you're warmed up...practice "rep conservation!"


DB PRESSES

8 x 35
6 x 40

(noticed that you just saved...or conserved 4 X35 and 4 x 40...or 300 pounds of lifting)

Then with very tight wrists and a spotter

8 x 45   ....thereby giving back 180 pounds...but allowing for more stress/adaptation

Also your body has a natural CP cycle that takes 3-5 minutes to recharge, a  good RI can mean the difference in making the lift you want!  



DP


----------



## Stacey (Jul 3, 2002)

Hi Nikegurl!!! I can't think of my eating as a "diet" either!! I've had some slips in the past days too.. but after reading your journal..and how Positive you are.. I am not going to think about them and get back into the swing of eggwhites again!! 

I HOPE YOU HAVE A WONDERFUL 4th of JULY SWEETIE!! TAKE CARE OF YOURSELF!!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 3, 2002)

oh cool.. my posts number says 1979.. thats the year I was born!! 

Sorry thought that was neat!!


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> oh cool.. my posts number says 1979.. thats the year I was born!!
> 
> Sorry thought that was neat!!



shiat...that makes me feel old


----------



## Stacey (Jul 3, 2002)

oh sorry w8!! But your not old at all!!!!


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 3, 2002)

thanks Princess!  i laughed when you said i was positive b/c you've seen me totally freak over slips too.  but i'm trying to say whether i freak or not - i already ate the same thing.  so all i can do is keep going and do better.

have a great 4th!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 3, 2002)

I know girl.. I have seen you freak out.. your just like me! I freak big time when I slip! But always try to stay positive too..and keep on going..
Its like a war!

thanks doll..you have a great 4th too!


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 3, 2002)

hi DP - I very often wonder about my weights and reps for chest.  being able to get 12 reps with the 35s is sort of new.  lately i wonder if i should do 12 just b/c i can.  i think i will cut back on the reps on that warm up so i can conserve my strength for later heavier sets.

i definitely need to remember to rest long enough between sets too.  i've been watching the clock b/c my instinct is to go too fast and then i don't recover enough.

until my last chest workout i'd been trying to increase reps on the 40s.  i guess i still am.  first set with them i can get 10 now.  but next set i'm dropping to 8.  is that normal?  think i should bring up my reps with the 40s before trying to get the 45s or just go for the 45s and cut back earlier reps with lighter dbs?

thanks again!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jul 3, 2002)

NG, yes that is normal! 


Also, you can do both, more at 40 and at 45, if you think you can YOU WILL!  

If you think you can't.....you won't!!! 


DP


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 3, 2002)

oh - i can.  and i WILL.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 3, 2002)

trained back last night.  added a second rowing exercise since i need to work more on that than on width at this point.

Lat Pulldowns close parallel grip (i mix the grip up from workout to workout)
10 x 80
8 x 90
7 x 90

Seated Cable Rows
12 x 70
10 x 80
6 x 90
10 x 80

TBar Rows
7 x 40
8 x 40
7 x 40


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> trained back last night.  added a second rowing exercise since i need to work more on that than on width at this point.
> 
> Lat Pulldowns close parallel grip (i mix the grip up from workout to workout)
> ...



Did you just start w/ the Tbar rows? I'm just curious, cause the rest of the w8's you use for back are similar to my lifts, but the w8 for the T-Bar's seems really really low?


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> 
> 
> No bench dips aren't otherwise every once in a while I'm doin dips the girlie way.   Make sure you flex and squeeze your tri's at the top for like a 2-3 count. That'll make them burn more.
> ...



One arms are mostly balance.
Try doing this: 
Place your strong arm angled in and right under your chest.
Keep you legs straddled as far as you can to help you balance and lead with you shoulder. As you become better just keep putting your legs together more. Practice makes perfect.


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jul 8, 2002)

NG- good thoughts on the diet regarding on and off phases! THis process is incremental and it's quality over the long term that works.

Keep positive or we're really gonna give you something to complain about..... 

Stay Cool


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 9, 2002)

I'm still here!  Not being as lazy with the training as my journal might indicate the last few weeks.

It's the logging that has suffered - not the gym.

I've already confessed to my diet slips.  None were huge but there were a bunch of them (mostly involving toast lol) in the last couple of weeks.

I've had 3 days of "perfect" eating (sticking to the plan) and feel a bit better about it now (mentally).  I'm back in the groove again thank heavens.  

I'm thinking of making a tweak to more of a cutting plan next week but have to get a solid week of no cheating or messing up in before that would make sense.  (thanks, DPw8!)


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 9, 2002)

trained chest last night.  good workout in that i worked the muscles really hard.  i was fairly strong but maybe hoping for a few more reps than i was able to get....

DB PRESS
11 x 40
10 x 40 (very slight spot at elbows on last 2)
8 x 40

INCLINE DB PRESS
9 x 35
7 x 35
10 x 30

INCLINE FLYES
12 x 20
didn't love the way my shoulder felt so switched to cable flyes

CABLE CROSSOVERS
2 x 10 x 40

will train back and calves tonight.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 9, 2002)

hi there, sounds like a good idea.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 10, 2002)

MEALS (yesterday)

MEAL 1
1.5 whey
1 Tbs flax
1 medium apple

MEAL 2
1 can tuna
1 Tbs safflower mayo
1/2 cup (cooked measure) brown rice
1 pat butter

MEAL 3
1.5 turkey burger
1/2 cup oatmeal

MEAL 4
1 can tuna
1 egg
1 egg white
1 Tbs safflower mayo

MEAL 5
1.5 whey
1 Tbs flax

TOTALS 1896 calories
193 g protein
84 grams fat
78 grams carbs


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 10, 2002)

Trained back and calves last night.

BACK
chins - 2 sets of 4 reps (that's all I can do!)

wide grip pull downs
2 x 10 x 80

Long Pulley Row
12 x 70
2 x 10 x 80

T Bar Rows
2 x 6 x 45

CALVES
Standing Calf Raises
25 x 135
23 x 135
15 x 135 + 15 x 90 (drop set)  did this drop set twice

Arms tonight!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jul 11, 2002)

Present for you!

http://www.mercola.com/2002/jul/10/sugar_addiction.htm

Please see the comments about bread! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 11, 2002)

Damn...I wonder if the donut queen read this


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jul 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Damn...I wonder if the donut queen read this



GIVE IT TO HER FOR ME/US! 


DP


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 11, 2002)

no more.  i swear!  thanks for passing it along.  bread is evil....


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 11, 2002)

Really good arm workout last night.
Close grip bench is my new favorite tricep exercise.  Haven't done them in a long time.

BICEPS
Incline DB Curls
12 x 20
6 x 25 + 5 x 20 dropset
5 x 25 + 5 x 20 dropset
the dropsets killed.  loved it.

Single Arm Cable Curl
12 x 20
10 x 25

2 Arm Cable Curl
12 x 25
10 x 30

TRICEPS
Close Grip Bench
12 x 55
10 x 65
9 x 65

DB Kickbacks
2 x 12 x 5

Pushdowns
12 x 35
10 x 35


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 11, 2002)

Yesterday's Meals

Meal 1
1.5 whey
1 Tbs flax
1 med apple
2 tsp peanut butter  (really)

Meal 2
chicken (4 breast tenders)
1/2 cup brown rice
1 cup lettuce/greens
2 Tbs Newman's olive oil & vinegar dressing

Meal 3
can tuna
1 egg white
1 Tbs safflower mayo
1/2 cup brown rice
1/2 pat butter

Meal 4
Can tuna
1 egg
1 Tbs safflower mayo

Meal 5
1.5 whey
1 Tbs pb (ran out of flax)

TOTALS
1816 calories
188 protein
79 fat
81 carb


and Lord help me, I woke up at 2 am wanting....toast.
(no, I didn't have any!)


----------



## tgkfour1 (Jul 11, 2002)

NG- it really looks like you're putting in some quality sets- both upper and lower body....

Good job on the meals too!

Notice anything good on your parts?

all the best..


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 15, 2002)

New eating plan starting today.  I'm sort of going back to the start of things and repeating the cycle with some minor adjustments as needed.  I missed my numbers a bit because of a rough morning (just off by a bit) so tomorrow will be the first "really right" day.  But not terribly far off today either.

Here's the plan:

6 meals:

Meal 1:  35 grams protein, 25 carb, 15 fat
Meals 2,3 and 4:  35 grams protein, 5 grams carb, 12 fat
Meal 5 and 6:  35 grams protein, 15 fat

Totals should be about 205 grams protein, 40 carb and 81 fat
(1709 cals)

I'll carb up every 4th day like before (oatmeal, yam, pb (or maybe butter sometimes instead) & banana last meal of the day)

I'll tweak again in 3-4 weeks.


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 15, 2002)

Damn girl! That looks like a _Team DPw8_ diet if I ever saw one!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 16, 2002)

Doing great ng!  Am glad to see you've got the toast out of your system! 

Take care,
NG


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 16, 2002)

Team DPw8 ROCKS!  Whatever the eating plan is - it's going to be one I learned from w8 and Dr. Pain.

Thanks for visiting Nike-Girl!  I still think about toast all the time....but at least I've stopped eating it!  I think I need a recovery program or something.  I literally wake up in the middle of the night and sigh with relief knowing there's no bread in the house so I don't have to even worry about slipping again.


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 17, 2002)

NG....you rock!


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 17, 2002)

awwwh shucks - i haven't been rocking - but i'm about to!

i've really been off for several weeks.  i'm pulling it together though and really truly opening a whole new can of whup ass now.  thanks for sticking by me and helping me so much!

damn your arm and shoulder look good in your new avatar!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 17, 2002)

Good Luck girl with your new eating plan!! 
Your right DPw8 do rock!! I wish I had the extra $$ to get them to help me out! 
Can't wait to see your new can of whoop ass!!


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 18, 2002)

Hi Princess - Did you have a chance to check out the sticky thread w8 posted in Nutrition Forums that links the best articles?  Lots of really good stuff there.

Hanging in there today.  Glad to have the tweaked diet in place.  I needed the change.  Feeling a bit run down.  I've been more tired than usual for the last couple of weeks and my damn glands are swollen and sore.  I had mono back at New Year's and my mom is freaking me out saying it's a recurrence.....6 months later?  No........I refuse to believe.

Have been neglecting the multi vitamin lately so I'm going to be sure not to miss that anymore.  (maybe it will help?)

Today's big goal - 6 liters of water.  I have to get to where I do that all the time.  Still a real effort.  Frustrates me.  I mean - enough already.  It's water - just drink it!  (yes, I'm yelling at myself.  lol)


----------



## Stacey (Jul 18, 2002)

Your tooo funny Nikegurl.. (yelling at yourself about the water!!) I am trying to up mine too!  

OH yes, I did check out those stickys .. thanks.. I had to print them out because I didn't have time to read them at work.. they are good though! 
GIRL~ I hope you don't have Mono again!!! Maybe you should go to the Dr. to check! 
Take care of yourself.. & take those multi's ~ LoL!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 18, 2002)

**crossing fingers not mono** probably just overstress and lack of sleep. and hmmmmmm possibly LACK OF WATER? after all you did say it's been 110 there lately.

And yeah get the multi's.  Just take them in the morning with your sups. That's all I do. 

oh yeah by the way I've had 6 litres of water already today.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 18, 2002)

thanks guys.  i'm a bit less tired than i have been the last couple of weeks but my glands are pretty swollen again like they were when i had mono.  i think it pretty much stays in your system once you get it once...but i refuse to think i can be fine for 6 months and then have it flare up.  i'm just a bit run down and a lot stressed.  this too shall pass.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 18, 2002)

good eating day.  at the beginning i went 8 weeks without any cheats at all and then the past few weeks i've had so many "bread related slips".  i was starting to wonder what the fuq and could i snap out of it again.  it was starting to get pretty depressing.  good test today...hot fresh bagels and lots of them in the kitchen at work.  last week i would have had at least a little and then felt bad.  i decided to skip the whole feeling bad thing and just not touch 'em.  little thing but the first time i've been tempted and NOT messed up in a few weeks.  geesh.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 18, 2002)

MEAL 1
1.5 whey
3 Tbs whipping cream (getting flax this weekend, i'm out)
1 med apple

MEAL 2
can tuna
1 egg white
1 Tbs safflower mayo

MEAL 3
turkey burger
2 egg whites
tsp mustard
1/2 cucumber

MEAL 4
can tuna
1 egg
1 packet mayo

MEAL 5
turkey burger
1 egg white

MEAL 6
1.5 whey
3 Tbs whipping cream

TOTALS

1769 calories
211 protein
35 carb
82 fat

Life's too short to delay getting my Body By Pain b/c I'm busy eating bread.  I think I'm finally back on track - all the way.


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> 
> Life's too short to delay getting my Body By Pain b/c I'm busy eating bread.  I think I'm finally back on track - all the way.


----------



## Stacey (Jul 19, 2002)

Hey honey! How are you feeling?? Good job on not eating the bagels... those are my weakness.. sooo I totally felt your pain!!

Your doing great girl! Have a wonderful weekend!!


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 29, 2002)

BIG ASS BUMP!!!!! Where the hell are you????


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 29, 2002)

i'm here i'm here!  i'm back and all is good.  i missed you guys!

training and eating are all good.  i'll be logging every damn day from now on.   

tanita says my bodyfat is at 14.5% but i think it's still higher than that.  it's going in the right direction again at least!


----------



## Stacey (Jul 29, 2002)

hey girl!! Where have ya been??? Glad to hear things are going good with you though!!
Wow 14.5% BF! Thats great!!
Have a good day sweets!!


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> i'm here i'm here!  i'm back and all is good.  i missed you guys!
> 
> training and eating are all good.  i'll be logging every damn day from now on.
> ...



Right after I bumped I saw you online...you must have known I was gonna kick yer ass...er, I mean, bump this thread  

Glad things are going well


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 29, 2002)

i was in need of an ass kicking/bump for a little while there.
(during the bread weeks.......) 

all is well now.  took too long to get my ass in gear but at least it's where it needs to be again - so maybe i'll finally grow some hamstrings!


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 2, 2002)

Today's Meals - (i'm back for real.  if i can get the computer at home hooked up i'll log this weekend - if not i'll write it down and post on monday.)

Meal 1
1.5 whey
3 Tbs whipping cream
1 small/medium apple

Meal 2
1 can tuna
1 egg white
1 Tbs safflower mayo

Meal 3
Turkey burger
2 egg whites

Meal 4
can tuna
1 egg white
1 Tbs safflower mayo

Meal 5
turkey burger
2 egg whites
1/2 yolk

Meal 6
1.5 whey
3 Tbs whipping cream

TOTALS
1770 calories
212 protein
31 carb
83 fat


----------



## w8lifter (Aug 2, 2002)

Looks good NG


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 2, 2002)

thanks, w8 - but DAMN i'm hungry today!  lol


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 6, 2002)

things have been sucking with my diet and training and i'm past sick of it.  i guess sucking may be an overstatement....but it feels that way to me.  nothing has been "on".  diet has been close and gym has been decent - but close and decent don't cut it.

i was much happier with myself and things in general when i was sticking to the eating plan no matter what etc.

so that being said....NOW right here today i'm opening yet another bigger can of whup ass.  the lid won't be going back on.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 6, 2002)

here's the eating plan:

6 meals:

1) 35 P 25 C 15 F
2,3,4) 35 P 5 C 12 F
5,6 ) 35 P 15 F

205 P 40 C 81 F

1709 kcals

Carb-up every 4 th day...like before

I'm starting back at the beginning and repeating the cycle without going of track this time after 2 months.  I know I've been saying it - but now I'm doing it.  It'll all be here to see.

I've been close with the eating but too many little slips here and there so I'm just calling today DAY 1.

Training chest tonight (and abs)


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 6, 2002)

Today's Meals - Need to Keep Increasing My Water Intake!

Meal 1
1.5 SportPharma Just Whey
3 Tbs whipping cream
1 medium apple

Meal 2
1 can tuna
1 egg white
1 Tbs safflower mayo

Meal 3
Turkey burger
2 egg whites


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 6, 2002)

Goals:  1) Decrease bodyfat.  According to my Tanita (which I don't trust much - but it has been fairly consistent) I'm at 16%.

2)  Build my shoulders - mine seem to be missing

3)  Build my legs - hamstrings and calves especially

4)  Do ab work (I've been really lazy on this)

5)  Increase water intake to 5-6 liters EVERY day

6)  No diet cheats.  They're never worth it.  My energy level sucks when I stray and I sure do get pissed off.....and I can only blame me.

other body parts need work too but these goals should hold me for awhile.


----------



## Leslie (Aug 6, 2002)

Hi nikegurl!

Looks like we have some thing in common....No shoulders! LoL That's my goal too.

ANd yes cheats are never worth it......unless it is a cinnabon or fresh baked bread LOL


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 6, 2002)

don't say bread.....i think bread is 98% responsible for all of my screw ups!

know what else i hate about shoulders?  tons of people say to just hammer them and beat them into the ground.  but tons also say they may be overtrained and that's why they aren't growing.  i think i'm going to go with the hammer them into the ground approach first and see what happens!


----------



## Leslie (Aug 6, 2002)

I am leaving my shoulders in the hands of the team! LOL


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 6, 2002)

you won't go wrong there (in the hands of dpw8)!  by the way - i saw your progress pics and you're looking great!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 6, 2002)

water, water, water,water 

thought I'd stop in during my luch since I came home 

awesome to see your getting back to it. good job.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 8, 2002)

4 1/2 liters of water so far today.  I'm happy with that.  It's early enough that I can get 5 1/2 or 6 in still.

Trained arms last night.  Biceps are sore today - that's unusual.  It was a very unstructured workout but worked pretty well if my soreness counts.

DB Curls down the rack - just one set (that's all it took!)
Went 25 lb to 20 all the way to the 5s.  The damn 10s felt heavy by the time I got to them!

2 sets cable preacher curls

1 set concentration curls

doesn't look like much but those down the rack curls killed!

Triceps - 2 sets cg bench

3 sets pushdowns

2 sets kickbacks.

Eating has good today - will log it all first thing in the morning.

I did db cur


----------

